# Post number 666 a milestone or what but we will find out



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Well the time has come and the next post is post number 666. So what some of you may say. Lets just have a re-cape. I am a banned man from another Forum. Why you may ask? well at post number 665 i said boldly that i was going to retire as PETERFC and register as peterfc and this i did. But why!!! well i built up a background to being afraid of the number 666 and over a period of time i pushed the subject as far as i could, some people thought i was a nut and well maybe they where right who knows..

OK i registered in my new user name and i then received and email to confirm everything was ok. Well after a few replies the Mod Police banned me for multi user names. Sorry am i missing something but Nomis you sent an email to confirm the new name why then ban me? Ok that's the background.

Without the ban i would not have had the fun i have had on this Forum. For that i thank you all yes all. 

OK now what is the Post number 666 going to be about. YOU tell me and lets have a laugh.

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well the time has come and the next post is post number 666. So what some of you may say. Lets just have a re-cape. I am a banned man from another Forum. Why you may ask? well at post number 665 i said boldly that i was going to retire as PETERFC and register as peterfc and this i did. But why!!! well i built up a background to being afraid of the number 666 and over a period of time i pushed the subject as far as i could, some people thought i was a nut and well maybe they where right who knows..
> 
> ...


Peter why waste time thinking about some other forum, when your a welcome member here at expatforum.com
now, what are you going to post for number 666?


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

whatever it is Peter, keep it clean, funny and something that will be well followed.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well Peter you egged m e on to do No. 666 and I did. The sky didn't fall in, we didn't have a deluge and all is still well on EXPATFORUM ....go for it


----------



## paulmanning (Aug 3, 2009)

I am confused. Is this the thread for people who have been banned from another forum for doing nothing wrong? If so lets get everyone who has been banned to post on this thread. name no names - we know the forum but lets have a laugh. 

Alternatively Peter, why not start a thread entitled. "Have you been banned from another forum but haven't got a clue why?

Glad to have you here my friend... even better when your home is here as well as your heart!! Go for it Peter 667?


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

That number does seem to get a bad rap. Although, I'd be hesitant to get a car plate with that number on it! LOL Keeping going Peter!


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

I see you are hanging on Peter..so "What's is gonna be boy?".."I gotta know right now"..

is 666 going to be earthshattering?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Come on Peter you have held us in suspense long enough


----------

